# Präsentation mit Openoffice

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab im Februar eine Präsentation, die würde ich gerne mit dem Linux-Laptop machen.

Ich habe OpenOffice.org installiert, und steuere den Beamer mit xrandr an. (WM: Awesome)

Wenn ich den Bildschirm als erweitert (right-of) einrichte, sehe ich auf dem Notebook den presenter-screen aber am Beamer seh ich nix.

Liegt das an Gentoo, Awesome WM, XRandR, OpenOffice oder an mir?

LG Roland

----------

## Finswimmer

Schau  mal bei Slide Show -> Slide Show Settings, da müsstest du einstellen können, auf welchem Display was ausgegeben wird.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hab ich schon alles ausprobiert.

Wenn ich auf den einen schalte seh ich den presentation-screen

wenn ich auf den anderen schalte seh ich den presentation-screen in der auflösung vom externen schirm

wenn ich auf beide schalte, seh ich die präsentation

am externen immer dasselbe: den desktophintergrund (und den über beide schirme zentriert!?)

LG Roland

----------

## Finswimmer

Was genau willst Du denn?

Auf beiden das Gleiche? Dann müsstest du clone einstellen

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Nö ich hätts gern so wies gedacht ist: auf dem Beamer vollbild die Präsentation, und am netbookschirm den presenter-screen

LG Roland

----------

## manuels

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> wenn ich auf den anderen schalte seh ich den presentation-screen in der auflösung vom externen schirm

 Hab ich nicht ganz verstanden.

Ist das^^ wie es gedacht ist, nur die Auflösung auf dem Laptop ist dir zu klein?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Nö,

ich seh am Beamer nie was.

aber: wenn ich auf screen1  stelle seh ichs richtig am netbook (am beamer nix)

wenn ich auf screen2 stelle seh ichs in der falschen auflösung (am beamer nix)

wenn ich auf beide stelle seh ich die präsentation am netbook (am beamer nix)

LG Roland

----------

## manuels

Nur nochmal um Klarheit zu schaffen:

Mit "nix" meinst du, dass am Beamer schon ein Bild ankommt und du die Maus dahin bewegen kannst oder, dass der Beamer vom Computer gar kein Signal bekommt?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

aso blöd formuliert

nix: ich hab den Desktop am beamer kann die maus oder fenster dort hin bewegen, aber ich seh die präsentation nicht dort.

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann kann es am WM liegen.

Ich hatte damals auch Probleme mit awesome.

Mit KWin ging es dann.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Geht das auch ohne Umstieg auf andere WM?

----------

## jodel

dürfte eigentlich nicht an awesome liegen, ich benutze das auch und hab es schon hinbekommen.

Wichtig war bei mir nur, dass ich das Kabel des Beamers schon beim Booten eingesteckt hatte, sonst hat er irgendwie nichts erkannt.

Folgenden Befehl hab ich dann verwendet für den Hdmi Ausgang.

xrandr --output DVI1 --auto --output LVDS1 --auto -rightof DVI1

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Habs mit VGA1 (den verwend ich) probiert.

Kein Erfolg

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

keine Lösung?

Vielleicht ein anderes Programm?

Ich hab in englisch eine Linux Präsentation zu halten, und die würd ich nicht so gern unter win7 halten.  :Wink: 

LG Roland

----------

## Finswimmer

Probier es mal mit KDE?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Meinst du jetz im Ernst, dass ich KDE installieren soll?  :Laughing:  (das ist ein Netbook, das braucht doch ein monat zum kompilieren)

Oder meinst du das Koffice oder wie das heißt?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Meinst du jetz im Ernst, dass ich KDE installieren soll?  (das ist ein Netbook, das braucht doch ein monat zum kompilieren)
> 
> Oder meinst du das Koffice oder wie das heißt?

 

Nee ich meinte kde-base/kdebase-startkde.

Das sollte reichen.

Oder kannst du die Präsentation mit Alt und linkem Mausklick einfach auf den Beamer verschieben?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

versteh ich nicht

was soll ich jetz installieren?

Soll ich so ein Koffice oder sowas unter awesome betreiben, 

oder soll ich für präsentation ein kde parallel installieren und dann in kde openoffice verwenden?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Sorry da bin ich nochmal,

das ist das einzig blöde am Internet, man denkt schreibt, klickt und kommt später drauf, das man immer noch nicht weis was man will.

Ich hab das so verstanden, dass ich KDE installieren soll, und weiter mit OOo arbeite. Also folgende Fakten um meine Aufregung zu erklären:

Ich hab ein Netbook, das allein zum Kompilieren von Xorg 1-2 h gedauert hat, und wie ich mit gnome angefangen hab hat das auch ein paar stunden kompiliert.

Mitlerweile hab ich ein neues Netbook (keinen Deut schneller, aber leichter und länger akku) und auch das schon mal neu aufgesetzt (habs zerschossen).

Da hab ich Awesome WM drauf und freu mich, das es Windows nicht mal ansatzweise ähnlich sieht.

Aber, ich möchte auch Präsentationen damit halten können, und ich überlege auch, einen Account für Familie oder andere Linux-unerfahrenen Personen, denen ich vertraue, und mein Laptop zur verfügung stelle einzurichten. (verdammt langer satz, ich hoffe die gramatik passt und der sinn kommt durch: ja ich vertraue den personen, da ich eh anwesend bin, wenn die auf meinem netbook arbeiten. Die haben auch keinen schimmer von linux (auch nicht von windows) aber die kommen mit awesome garantiert nicht klar, und erklären müssen will ich nichts.)

Langes gerede kurzer Sinn.

Ich hab gegoogelt, und meine alten Foren-Posts angeschaut und bin auf KDE-Plasma-Netbook oder so gekommen. Habs nicht ganz verstanden wie man das installiert, aber ich denke das ist das was ich brauche/will.

Halt so als Zweitoberfläche, das man wechseln kann wenn man will (oder muss für präsentationen.)

Ich halt mich an die Ratschläge (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858259-start-0.html) und fang mal an zu kompilieren (Bis Februar muss sich das ja ausgehen.)

LG Roland

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Roland,

lasse dich jetzt von mir nicht verwirren, aber ich würde folgendes Probieren:

Wenn du die Bildschirme so hinbekommst das jeder ein einzelner ist. und du auf dem angeschlossenen Beamer Desktop dann OpenOffice Impress startest, und du dort die Präsentation in den Vollbild-Modus nimmst siehst du zwar nicht mehr wo du nun bist, könntest aber auf deinem anderem Srceen/Desktop (Laptop) die Präsentation nochmal öffnen und hast das was du möchtest.

Oder du machst dir noch ein kleines Dokument  mit Stichproben auf dem du dir Notizen zu den Folien machst. Dann musst du aber drauf achten das deine Maus immer auf dem Beamer/Screen/Desktop ist wenn du die Präsentation weiter klicken magst.

Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke, für die Anregung, das wäre eine Lösung, wenn auch nicht die schönste.

Ich bin grad daran KDE-Plasma zu installieren, ich probiers dann damit.

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

KDE war nix für mich.

Ich hab jetzt Fluxbox installiert, (Das war in 10min installiert, so schnell hab ich noch nie was installiert auf dem Teil.)

Es schaut zwar am Anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber nach einem Tag rumprobieren an Einstellungen, schaut es jetzt schon gut aus.

Ich habs hinbekommen, dass ich die Präsentation am Hauptschirm (Beamer) hab und den Presenter Screen am Netbook (mit Notizen und so).

LG Roland

----------

